# It's probably been said before, but...



## MR D (Nov 24, 2011)

LEMON JUICE!!!

Man, I've tried many methods of rust removal, but I am sold on using slightly diluted lemon juice for getting (softening) rid of surface rust on chrome parts! I left a completely rusty springer spring and the bolts and nuts for the unit soaking for a day, and I did not even have to use a brush on the parts. I was actually shocked.


----------



## Hb Twinn (Jan 26, 2012)

*Love the Lemon juice*

I absolutely love lemon juice. It does a great job with rust softening. I have also found the cheaper turtle wax chrome polish and rust remover works really well with 0000 steel wool on the extra tough stuff. There are also some really good products out there for aluminum polishing as well.
I do a lot of polishing in the family room so odors (or no odors) are important. I hope you enjoy your restoration  efforts as much as I do!


----------

